# جولة مصورة في الكنائس والاديرة العراقية



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*أديرة ومزارات شقلاوا*











​






















































*كنيسة مارت شموني - قرية كورى كافانا*
​




































*دير السيدة العذراء حافظة الزروع - القوش *


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*دير ربان هرمز - القوش*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*دير مار قرياقوس - بغديدا*




 


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*دير مار متى*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*دير ناقورتايا- بغديدا*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة  مريم العذراء حافظة الزروع - فيشخابور*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة ابصربيون  - قرية ربتكى *







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة الشهداء - سميل*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة الشهداء - صوريا *




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة الشهداء في شقلاوا*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة الطاهرة - بغديدا*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة الطاهرة القديمة - بغديدا*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة العذراء أم الرحمة - سميل*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة القديس فارتان - افزروك ميري*







​ 






















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة القيامة - بغديدا *




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة انتقال مريم العذراء-شقلاوة*








​















*كنيسة بني شموني - بيبدي*








​ 



























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة ربن بثيو - هيس*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة سركيس وباكوس -  بغديدا*







​ 

















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة سلطانة مهدوخت - قرية ارادن*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة شهيد مارسركيس  - عقرة *







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة قلب الأقدس - قرية ارادن*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة قلب يسوع - بيدارو*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة قلب يسوع - بيركا*








​


















*كنيسة قلب يسوع الأقدس - ديربون*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار أوراها - قرية مار أوراها*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار ادي - كرمليس*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار افرام - بيرسفي*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار اوراها - قرية جديدي*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار اوراها - مركى صور *




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار ايث آلاها - دهوك*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار ايليا - عنكاوا*








​ 
























































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار خنانا - ديرلوك*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار زيا - سردراف*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار زينا - بغديدا*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار ساوا - كاني ماسي*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار عوديشو - ميركا جيا*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار قرداغ - اربيل*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار قرداغ - القوش *




 .















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار قرياقوس - قرية مايي*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار قرياقوس- قرية بيروزاوا*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - بغديدا*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - دهوك *





 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - ديرلوك*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - زاخو*








​ 





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - صوركا*








​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - قرية أيت*




 






















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - قرية بيبادي*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - قرية دوري*







​ 




















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - قرية شكفدال*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - قرية هيزاني*








​ 












































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس - كرمليس*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد - بيرسفي*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 تعتبر كنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد في بيرسفي  من اقدم الكنائس في المنطقة وخاصة منطقة سهل السندي الكنيسة ترقى الى عام  1200م اجرى لها توسيع بشكل يحافظ على طرازها القديم ويخدمها حاليا كاهن  وانها من اقدم واشهر الكنائس في المنطقة وكان لها كنز نادر من المخطوطات  والتي اودعها المثلث الرحمات المطران مار يوسف بابانا مطران زاخو الاسبق في  مكتبة البطريركية ببغداد عام 1971 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس القديمة - برطلة*




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار كوركيس- القوش*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار متي - سرسنك*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار منصور - افزروك شنو*







​ 





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار موشي - قرية جلك*







​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار ميخا - القوش *




 .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار يعقوب - بغديدا*




 .































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمذان - داوودية*








​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2016)

احلئ كنائس روووعة
تسلم ايدك باول
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة​


----------

